# Reading Glasses At the Range



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

Realized I need reading glasses at the range. Past 3 feet everything is sharp but my sights are fuzzy. I use 1.0 magnification at my computer & 2.5 if I'm working on a pistol with tiny parts. With 1.0 glasses my sights are sharp & clear but past 15 yards gets a little blurry. I learned you can buy magnified shooting glasses so I ordered them in .5 magnification & they arrive Saturday night. Will give them a try next week.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I have a set of the ugly plastic 1.0 diopter Safety Glasses, and they work great for accuracy work with iron sights. However, mine don't work well at all with an electronic dot-sight, so be aware that you might still need to have plain safety glasses available if you use a dot-sight on anything.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

Update; the .5 were a big improvement. Sights went from fuzzy to slightly fuzzy & that still bothered me so I ordered another in .75 magnification. They were supposed to be here 2 days ago but shipping got delayed. The target should still be sharp enough, that's lower magnification than most people use.


----------



## Injunbro (May 9, 2020)

Since my prescription changes slightly every 2-3 years I find my old glasses work excellent @ the range.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Babbalou1956 said:


> Update; the .5 were a big improvement. Sights went from fuzzy to slightly fuzzy & that still bothered me so I ordered another in .75 magnification. They were supposed to be here 2 days ago but shipping got delayed. The target should still be sharp enough, that's lower magnification than most people use.


Where did you locate the magnifying shooting glass's?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

https://www.amazon.com/Elvex-RX-500C-75-Magnifier-Black-Temple/dp/B075M5DY5X


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

That's the one I got. Or two I got.


----------



## Dubar (Sep 8, 2019)

I had cataract/lens replacement surgery this year (left eye in March, right eye in June due to covid pushing things back). I used to be nearsighted and wore glasses since I was 12.

Now at 69 I can see from 36" to just about infinity but need readers up close, just the opposite from what I was used to for 57 years.

I can usually see the front sights on my rifles, but the pistols are fuzzy, hope it improves over time like one of my ex-coworkers said it would (he had the same surgery).

I have 6 pairs of readers scattered around the house and garage. I made a check list for the range and added readers on it so I would not forget them.

THINGS FOR THE GUN RANGE​
GUNS
MAGAZINES
AMMO
AMMO LOADERS
GUN CASE
EMPTY CHAMBER INDICATORS
TARGETS
CLAMPS
TAPE
RANGE BAG
BADGE
BINOCULARS or SPOTTERS SCOPE
HAT
WATER
BUG SPRAY
PEN
BOOTS AND BAG
RANGE RULES FOLDER/PAPERS
TOWEL
RECOIL PAD
TP
GLASSES
GLOVES

I hate driving for an hour to the range only to realize I left something at home


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Dubar said:


> I had cataract/lens replacement surgery this year (left eye in March, right eye in June due to covid pushing things back). I used to be nearsighted and wore glasses since I was 12.
> 
> Now at 69 I can see from 36" to just about infinity but need readers up close, just the opposite from what I was used to for 57 years.
> 
> ...


I have had the same surgery with The same results. I had to find bifocal shooting glasses on eBay to clearly see front pistol sights. It hasn't changed for 5 years so far. Guess it likely won't. Only thing I don't care for is having to tilt my head back somewhat when trying to line up the sight picture. it sucks but better than being blind.


----------



## stokes (Jan 17, 2017)

When I was about 40 yrs old my eyes started going.I needed reading glasses but never carried them.I was still working and had to requal annually.I couldnt see my sights at all.I just honed up my point shooting prowess.The way I looked at it, even if I carried reading glasses all the time there was no chance I could put them on before having to use my firearm.So why practice with something you'd have no chance of using in a confrontation? Oh, and even with no sights I never scored less than 100% in almost 20 yrs.I did squint and try to line up the 2 blurry blobs at the 15 yd distance, but at 3,7,10 yds its just point and shoot.


----------



## Dubar (Sep 8, 2019)

RK3369 said:


> I have had the same surgery with The same results. I had to find bifocal shooting glasses on eBay to clearly see front pistol sights. It hasn't changed for 5 years so far. Guess it likely won't. Only thing I don't care for is having to tilt my head back somewhat when trying to line up the sight picture. it sucks but better than being blind.


One of the pairs I have has progressive lenses, no lines that I can see, didn't realize it until I started using them. That's the pair I keep on the workbench in my garage. Good for working on the mini-lathe, drill press, and bandsaw.

It still feels like I have a pair of glasses on my face when I don't. Hard to break a 57 yr old habit of pushing them up on my nose.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I use readers all the time (Walmart magnifiers) and usually always wear them. When I"m still working on the computer (which is most of my work as I do Accounting), I always need readers. Just used to wearing them and really don't think much about them at all anymore. The good thing about having the surgery done though is that I can see a golf ball 200 yards down the fairway if it not in the rough.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

I had my eye doctor cut me a prescription to get the front sight clear.

I shoot *much *better with a clear sight and fuzzy target,,,
Than I do with a clear target and a fuzzy sight.

Aarond

.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

RK3369 said:


> Only thing I don't care for is having to tilt my head back somewhat when trying to line up the sight picture. it sucks but better than being blind.


Those glasses I linked to in post #6, above, are full-lens glasses, so you can use the whole lens. No head-tilting required.

If you don't like the curved lens style, they also make flat-lens (but still full-lens) glasses, too.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Sucks getting old huh?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Yep.

Still better than the alternative, though...


----------

